# polaris winch wiring



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

puting a winch on a 2010 polaris 500ho. Apparently polaris comes wired from factory for a winch somewhere in the front right of the bike instead of wiring it to the battery. Does anyone have a picture of these two wires cause i cant seem to find them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You know I've heard this several times, but no one has ever been able to Find these wires..... Buddy of mine had the same problem on his 800... 

Do you have a book for it?


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

no i dont have a book for it. I talked to a buddy of mine who works at a dealership and he told me about them but i couldnt find them. i could get him to stop by to show me but i wanna get it done today.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I've looked on several of them in the past and havent found them.... I think it's a myth... haha... I dunno.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

well i think i know where they are suppose to be now, so im gonna go out and finish it. I ll let u know later


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have mine hooked to the batery directly


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

ok well i found them. polaris is wired for a winch. u have to stick your head in the right front wheel and look up on the plastic.there is a 90 degree piece with two bolts holding it on u need to take off and the wires are on top of it. 
And there is a bare wire by the solonoid that needs to be hooked up to it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

Really, what gauge wire are they. My Polaris only has 1 large gauge wire coming from the batt and it goes directly to the starter solenoid. Then from there directly to the starter. I wouldn't see how you could power the winch on a 14 gauge or smaller wire and it work ok. It this suppose to be on all Polaris models or only certain ones? I'm assuming this is a constant on power when the bike is on, correct? You still need the 3 position switch right?


----------

